# Any Teachers on APC ?



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello, I am from Upstate New York in the Capital Region (near Albany) and I am 39 years old and have a wife and 4 children. I work 7 days a week and even though I try to get to the YMCA when I can, after working on computers 7 days a week - I should have a T - Shirt that says, "Body By Dell" !

My father who is 77 years old was a High School Biology Teacher for about 30 years. Well, for me it has been about 20 years since High School and I have a hard time remembering a lot of what I guess I should have learned in Biology and Chemistry class way back when (I was a Political Science junkie).
My father just threw in fish and plants and they just grew like wild on their own - not even a pH test kit!

So my question is, are there any teachers on APC? 

I ask that question because someone may know a lot or be very educated but teachers usually have a gift - TO TEACH. You may have a unique gift to explain or organize things so that they are easy to learn, remember and impliment in this very interesting and sometimes complex hobby. 

So what do you say? Are you or someone you know on this website a teacher? 

Grade school? Junior High? High School? Vocational School? Industrial? College? Art? Music? Photography? Computers? Business? Chemistry? Biology? Natural Sciences? Foreign Language? English? 

Let me know!

And as a bonus request - if you are in school - can you mention your favorite teacher, what subject and what made them your favorite teacher ? - and can you send them an invite to explore this wonderful website? 

Thank you in advance, I very much appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm a vocational teacher... unfortunately, I can teach you very little about aquatic plants. I can teach you Vegas, Acid Pro, Stop Animation Pro, and a few similar programs you probably already know, how to write html code using no programs, as well as how to write fiction, short story, science fiction and satire. You can see why I have time for aquariums with that sort of vocational experience. 

Oh, and welcome to APC.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, that means you are probably very good at teaching others what you have learned, yes? 

When you feel that you have gotten the hang of some of the topics on aquatic plants, do you think you could organize and present it in a way that the newbies and not so newbies can more quickly absorb it, retain it and learn it? 

Give it time. 

I appreciate your stepping up to the plate. Thank you.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I am a science teacher, biology and chemistry, but I don't know how feasible putting together a comprehensive learning tool would be, it might be over my head. Are there any ideas for it?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Nailalc, High School, Community College, 4 year College, Graduate Level? 

My father always had interesting ways to involve students in learning. For one of his students to get a pass to walk through the hallway to the rest room in his High School, they had to carry a skull (buffalo?). 

To explain, or show exchanging electrons he had one of the guys and one of the girls toss a tennis ball back and forth. What made it interesting was the fact that they both may have had an interest in each other. From his story, I was never sure if they were an item or not. 

I just think teachers are very creative at times in the way they share information. Some can teach anybody, anything. Some assume that everyone is at their level. 

I think in this wonderful, creative community of hobbyists very interesting ideas are possible. I like to stir the collective soup and see what can happen. 

Nailalc, what are your ideas?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

So whats the question do you want our philosophies, astory, or someone to put together plant material.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Jimbo, I currently teach high school students, but a long-term goal is to move to the hormone crazed middle schools.



bigstick120 said:


> So what the question do you want our philosophies, story, or someone to put together plant material.


I guess I'm curious to the answer to the above quote as well. Just because there would be far better writing books or papers than I about plant material.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I am currently in school as a math major teacher aspirant. I can understand the desire to have things broken down so that it is a managable thing to learn. I've spent the last 10 years since being in high school and a first year in college when I didn't know what I wanted to do.

I have the organization skills to acomplish what I think you are interested in but not the experience or imo complete enough knowlege to write the details. The following is a post of mine in another thread. I would like to have it used as a how to index with the appropriate articles or threads linked to under the specific topics.



SnakeIce said:


> If any portion of this post is helpful for further development feel free to use and expand on this.
> 
> What I have gathered from this thread as to the reasons people fail to realize the reality of the vision their efforts work towards fall under one of the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

Relevance is the key to teaching adult learners. They can easily learn something once they understand its relevance to them personally.

Of course, what is relevant to one adult, isn't relevant to another.

For instance, when you talk in gallons, I have to figure out if you're talking US gallons or old English gallons and then run off to find the conversion chart before the rest of the post makes sense (it's okay if inches are given instead... brain can convert inches to cm easily).

The above post is highly structural and well thought out but I quite enjoy just roaming around reading the personal experiences of others here at APC. I think reading posts on a problem by problem basis is an excellent learning tool and has high relevance to someone like me. (I've just spent a whole year writing a 'how to' guide which the editors wanted approached in a more formal manner than was comfortable so browsing and picking out the problems relevant to me may just be a backlash from the incredible pain of that enforced formality.)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*My instructional Experience*

I was an Afterschool Instructional Technician, for a Middle school in Berkeley, CA. This particular area was on the border of Oakland and Berkeley. People who live there are unfortunately on the lower economic ladder, and the kids have a daily battle with drug dealers, gang bangers, etc. on street corners. My job as an IT promoted afterschool activities, recreational activities, and required homework study times to prevent these kids from being in the streets. The best part was, I had the opportunity to assist in lots of school theater arts productions, talent competitions, dance shows, etc. in which I became a Sound and Lights Technician for these events.

Later, I was also an Afterschool Assistant Program Director for a Elementary School in Berkeley, CA. Established relationships with parents, setup activities, and managed and recruited over 100+ mentors and volunteers for these children.

As part of another program, I also had the opportunity to go to various middle schools and highschools to give presentations on local environmental issues. As a result of that I became a Project Mananger for a couple of water quality issues studies for Lake Merrit in Oakland, CA, the Berkeley Marina, and other local streams and watersheds in the area. For some of these year long projects, I recruit local community members, students, and interest groups and taught them how to do actual field water quality sampling, proper equipment usage, and how to gather soil samples and general data.

I also had the opportunity to teach beginning and intermediate tennis to CAL students taking tennis courses.

Sorry about the long post there's other stuff I've done. But that's good enough info on my experience teaching, giving instruction, and sharing what I know.

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow! This is great! 

I think the spark of Community Creativity has just barely been sparked. 

As for long posts, keep them coming!!!! I like them!

I think we have just scratched the surface. 

Any female 'teachers' out there also? 

When this thread gets on page 75, we should figure out what kind of poll to create. 

Keep going, I love your posts!


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

You've already heard from females. Perhaps the poll can be on how to tell the difference between male and female posts?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Great! 

When you all have a chance, could you also fill out your profiles more? 
I love meeting fellow hobbyists from all walks of life and all over the globe. 

(From the post and the profile I couldn't tell.)

:shock: :doh: :-k  :sorry: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I just finished reading the April 17, 2006 issue of Time magazine that I have been wanting to make time for with a special report called - Dropout Nation. It spoke about 30% of America's high school students will leave without graduating. Very powerful article! I made me think about the staff, principal, students and families from the local public school that my children attended for the the first time last year. They really have their plate full, and do the best job they can. My children have done very well there, but with my wife helping out at the school I have learned that a good number of families or parents will not even help with their Kindergartener's homework. 

This was a very important component of the article that was so powerful. Not that most High Schoolers could not do the work, but that most had come from families that also had left school early and did not feel that they 'fit' in because they did not feel that college was in their future, so to them they decided 'What was the point?'. 

The end of the article was encouraging on how some did return to finish High School and schools are doing more to encourage kids. :hug:

So, if I have not explicitly said this to everyone and all teachers - I will say it now, "Thank you for what you do for all students - young children, junior high school kids, High School kids, College kids and Adults - what you do is extremely important, and I have a much greater appreciation for what you do!" :first: 

(This was not my original goal when creating this thread, but actually more important.)

Oh, and ALL your posts blow me away. Thank you. :grouphug:


----------

